# The Men Who Stare at Goats



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2009)

;D

"The Men Who Stare at Goats" Official youtube Trailer

Out in theaters on November 6, 2009.


----------



## jeffb (15 Sep 2009)

The book is a good read as well...  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (16 Sep 2009)

Try this link


----------



## sky777 (10 Nov 2009)

jeffb said:
			
		

> The book is a good read as well...  :nod:


I bought it on Amazon.ca last week.I decided to read book before watching movie. I just want to compare after...


----------



## Journeyman (11 Nov 2009)

Great mindless comedy. There are references (subtle and otherwise) to Gen. Dozier, Michael Echanis, Stanford U's Remote Viewing experiments, goat labs, etc.....which made it even funnier.

You can, however, easily wait until it's out in DVD (or VHS Betamax if you're the 48th Highlander     )


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Nov 2009)

I went with my oldest lad on opening day in Halifax.  What was a bit of a disappointment was there were no trailers with this film.  This meant that it started at 1315hrs (when the trailers would start) vs the 1320hrs advertised.  The Empire Theaters have cut back with staff which delayed our getting into the show until 1320hrs only to find the damn thing was already 5 minutes in.  I was told this was a promotional cut and was shipped without trailers, hopefully it won't affect anyone else.

The show was indeed funny with a good cast.  We both enjoyed the movie.  But, Journeyman is correct in that you could wait until it comes to DVD.


----------



## 57Chevy (11 May 2011)

The Men Who Stare at Goats starring George Clooney, Kevin Spacey, and Ewan McGregor playing tonight on MFEST.
Storyline:
A reporter, trying to lose himself in the romance of war after his marriage fails, gets more than he bargains for when he meets a special forces agent who reveals the existence of a secret, psychic military unit whose goal is to end war as we know it. The founder of the unit has gone missing and the trail leads to another psychic soldier who has distorted the mission to serve his own ends.

from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Stare_at_Goats
The Book
The Men Who Stare at Goats (2004) is a book by Jon Ronson based on research by John Sergeant about the U.S. Army's exploration of New Age concepts and the potential military applications of the paranormal. The title refers to attempts to kill goats by staring at them. Research was carried out in part by Jon Ronson, but also by documentary filmmaker John Sergeant.

from Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Stare_at_Goats_(film)
The Film
The Men Who Stare at Goats is a 2009 comedy war film directed by Grant Heslov and written by Peter Straughan and released in theaters on November 6, 2009. It is based on the book of the same title by author Jon Ronson, an account of the investigation by Ronson and John Sergeant into attempts by US military forces to use psychic powers.

The film is prefaced with a title card reading "More of this is true than you would believe."

What do you think ?


----------



## CougarKing (11 May 2011)

Older thread here:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88833/post-870990.html#msg870990


----------



## 57Chevy (11 May 2011)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Older thread here:



OK........and it says nothing



			
				57Chevy said:
			
		

> The film is prefaced with a title card reading "More of this is true than you would believe."
> 
> What do you think ?



.....is the question


----------

